# Simplicity Engine Swap | Briggs & Stratton Vanguard to Kohler 7000 Series



## sstressfl (Jun 10, 2020)

It's like putting a Chevy into a Mopar  I assumed the engine on the Simplicity lawn tractor I was given just needed a tune up. I was shocked to find out what was wrong.... I realized it was time for a new engine. But I didn't want another Briggs & Stratton. But what else would work? I needed an engine that would fit! I stumbled upon a Kohler 7000 Series, 20 HP, V-Twin that appeared to match the blown Briggs & Stratton Vanguard 16 hp engine in every dimension. I studied the specs. It looked dead-on! So I took the chance and ordered it. This is what I had to do to make it work


----------

